# charter arms target bulldog 44 special



## knwhttkr (Sep 18, 2006)

I JUST GOT A CHARTER ARMS TARGET BULLDOG 44, THE OTHER DAY AND IT SHOOTS GREAT! BUT THE STORE I BOUGHT OFF OF SAID TO FIRE REGULAR LOADS OUT OF IT.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

the rugers i belive can handle a strong load and most others cant so thats why they said not to use the power loads just regular reloads or factory loads.


----------

